# sponsorship for plumber



## GLOSH (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Im an Irish Plumber,I'm nearly 45, hoping to move to Canada with the family.I was out in Toronto last April and got a job offer but on my return to Ireland it fell through.
Anyone out there with any contacts in the plumbing game,
Thanks in advance


----------

